# Extremely slow response time



## BebeM (Sep 30, 2007)

Hello Guys, I'm a proud supporter:up: of my favorite tech website (yes, I'm brown nosing for brownie points). You guys successfully and painlessly helped me with a previous ISM problem, I'm hoping you guys can help me again.

I'm on my dad's computer and it is extremely slow. I ran a virus check and defragmented his hard drive and there is no apparent reason for the computer to be so sluggish. I ran a hijack file which I will paste below.

My dad has a Dell Desktop computer that is a few years old. He connects to the internet with Verizon DSL. I'm able to log onto his connection with my laptop (never at the same time) without any problems. His computer always says that it is not fully protect (he uses McAfee), but everytime we try to fix it, we are sent into circles by tech support.

I don't know what other information you require but I will be more than happy to update later on. Please review and assist if you can. I appreciate your assistance.

Here is the file:
Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 9:31:00 PM, on 12/7/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16544)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cisvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\HackerWatch\HWAPI.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcmscsvc.exe
c:\program files\common files\mcafee\mna\mcnasvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcods.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcpromgr.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\redirsvc\redirsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcshield.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcsysmon.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\MPF\MPFSrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\VIRUSS~1\mcvsshld.exe
C:\WINDOWS\BCMSMMSG.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\DSentry.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBLive\Diagnostics\diagent.exe
C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark X74-X75\lxbbbmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark X74-X75\lxbbbmon.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6172\SiteAdv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\wt\updater\wcmdmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 922\dlbtbmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 922\dlbtbmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Verizon\McciTrayApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Verizon\VSP\VerizonServicepoint.exe
C:\Program Files\DellSupport\DSAgnt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\msc\mcuimgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cidaemon.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\DELLSU~1\DSBrws.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.dellnet.com/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://www.dellnet.com/
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {089FD14D-132B-48FC-8861-0048AE113215} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6172\SiteAdv.dll
O2 - BHO: Verizon Broadband Toolbar - {4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-8CB0-AB60BB9AAE22} - C:\PROGRA~1\VOL_TO~1\VOL_TO~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: scriptproxy - {7DB2D5A0-7241-4E79-B68D-6309F01C5231} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\VIRUSS~1\scriptcl.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {FDD3B846-8D59-4ffb-8758-209B6AD74ACC} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyviewer.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee SiteAdvisor - {0BF43445-2F28-4351-9252-17FE6E806AA0} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6172\SiteAdv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Verizon Broadband Toolbar - {4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-8CB0-AB60BB9AAE22} - C:\PROGRA~1\VOL_TO~1\VOL_TO~1.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BCMSMMSG] BCMSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [diagent] "C:\Program Files\Creative\SBLive\Diagnostics\diagent.exe" startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdReg] C:\WINDOWS\UpdReg.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DVDSentry] C:\WINDOWS\System32\DSentry.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MoneyStartUp10.0] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\Activation.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdaptecDirectCD] "C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lexmark X74-X75] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark X74-X75\lxbbbmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RealTray] C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOLDialer] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLDial.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [REGSHAVE] C:\Program Files\REGSHAVE\REGSHAVE.EXE /AUTORUN
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [wcmdmgr] C:\WINDOWS\wt\updater\wcmdmgrl.exe -launch
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SiteAdvisor] C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6172\SiteAdv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell Photo AIO Printer 922] "C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 922\dlbtbmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DLBTCATS] rundll32 C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\DLBTtime.dll,[email protected]
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Verizon_McciTrayApp] C:\Program Files\Verizon\McciTrayApp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VerizonServicepoint.exe] "C:\Program Files\Verizon\VSP\VerizonServicepoint.exe" /AUTORUN
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DellSupport] "C:\Program Files\DellSupport\DSAgnt.exe" /startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AOL Fast Start] "C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0a\AOL.EXE" -b
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Digital Line Detect.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Toolbar Search - c:\program files\aol\aol toolbar 3.0\resources\en-US\local\search.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: MoneySide - {E023F504-0C5A-4750-A1E7-A9046DEA8A21} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyviewer.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {01113300-3E00-11D2-8470-0060089874ED} (Support.com Configuration Class) - https://activatemydsl.verizon.net/sdcCommon/download/DSL/tgctlcm.cab
O16 - DPF: {4A3CF76B-EC7A-405D-A67D-8DC6B52AB35B} - http://aolcc.aol.com/computercheckup/qdiagcc.cab
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} (McAfee.com Operating System Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/4,0,0,101/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} (DwnldGroupMgr Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcgdmgr/1,0,0,26/mcgdmgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {FA13A9FA-CA9B-11D2-9780-00104B242EA3} (WildTangent Control) - file://D:\games\WebDriverFullInstall.exe
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O23 - Service: Ad-Aware 2007 Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft AB - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
O23 - Service: dlbt_device - Dell - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dlbtcoms.exe
O23 - Service: DSBrokerService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\DellSupport\brkrsvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee E-mail Proxy (Emproxy) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\McAfee\EmProxy\emproxy.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: McAfee HackerWatch Service - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\HackerWatch\HWAPI.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Update Manager (mcmispupdmgr) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcupdmgr.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Services (mcmscsvc) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcmscsvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Network Agent (McNASvc) - McAfee, Inc. - c:\program files\common files\mcafee\mna\mcnasvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Scanner (McODS) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcods.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Protection Manager (mcpromgr) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcpromgr.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Redirector Service (McRedirector) - McAfee, Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\redirsvc\redirsvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Real-time Scanner (McShield) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SystemGuards (McSysmon) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcsysmon.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Personal Firewall Service (MpfService) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\MPF\MPFSrv.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) NMS (NMSSvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\NMSSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe

--
End of file - 9754 bytes


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

There is nothing showing although you should uninstall WildTangent.

What is the exact message you're getting?


----------



## BebeM (Sep 30, 2007)

I uninstalled WildTanget. It gave me an error message when I tried to remove the drivers, but I rebooted and I don't see it listed in "Add Programs" anymore.

I don't know what else it can be, the system is still very slow. Do you see any programs that could be conflicting with each other? Please let me know if you have any other suggestions.

Thanks!


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please close/disable all anti-virus and anti-malware programs so they do not interfere with the running of SDFix and make sure you are disconnected from the Internet after downloading the program but before extracting the files.


*Very Important!* Temporarily *disable* your *anti-virus*, *script blocking* and any *anti-malware* real-time protection _*before*_ performing a scan. They can interfere with SDFix and remove some of its embedded files which may cause _"unpredictable results"_.
Click on *this link* to see a list of programs that should be disabled. The list is not all inclusive. If yours is not listed and you don't know how to disable it, please ask.
*Remember to re-enable the protection again afterwards before connecting to the Internet.*

Download *SDFix* and save it to your Desktop.

Double click *SDFix.exe* and it will extract the files to %systemdrive% 
(Drive that contains the Windows Directory, typically C:\SDFix)

Please then reboot your computer in *Safe Mode* by doing the following :
Restart your computer
After hearing your computer beep once during startup, but before the Windows icon appears, tap the F8 key continually
Instead of Windows loading as normal, the Advanced Options Menu should appear
Select the first option, to run Windows in Safe Mode, then press *Enter*
Choose your usual account.

Open the extracted SDFix folder and double click *RunThis.bat* to start the script. 
Type *Y* to begin the cleanup process.
It will remove any Trojan Services and Registry Entries that it finds then prompt you to press any key to reboot. 
Press any Key and it will restart the PC. 
When the PC restarts the Fixtool will run again and complete the removal process then display *Finished*, press any key to end the script and load your desktop icons.
Once the desktop icons load the SDFix report will open on screen and also save into the SDFix folder as *Report.txt* 
(Report.txt will also be copied to the clipboard ready for posting back on the forum).
Finally paste the contents of the Report.txt back on the forum with a new HijackThis log


----------

